# Family pictures in your house?



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Growing up, did you have family photos displayed around the house?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Other ~ Theres no photos of the family together but theres photos of us but not in a full group.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope, none.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Nothing displayed growing up. Now I have one that I've hung up, of me and my little brother as preschoolers.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

No, never had photos of family members on display as a kid. I don't have any on display in my house.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I painted the walls and never put them back up. Its been two years.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

jJoe said:


> Other ~ Theres no photos of the family together but theres photos of us but not in a full group.


same


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's mostly just my brothers and I individually. I think there are two different photos of me on the walls, my dance photos from last year and this year's graduation photos. I really hate looking at them. I just wonder if anyone asks about them when they come to my house.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Just to clarify, individual photos also count as a 'yes' vote.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, my mom would usually put our school pictures up.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Individual photos, yes, in the hallway.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Just portraits of a younger me around our home since I had my picture done a lot as a kid. Here & there you'll see my mum & dad with me too back when they were married but its mainly me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

We had mainly paintings made by my mom on our walls. A few were of me, my sister, my dad, and our cats. Also had a couple paintings done by my great-grandmother.


----------



## Vanimar (Jan 16, 2012)

I never had pictures of family hung around the house when I was growing up. Since the loss of my niece and two cousins, my parents have put up school photo's of the grandchildren.

My father has a picture of me in his toolbox, though the picture is close to 20 years old. Maybe it's to remember me before my world changed, maybe it's to remember the friendship we used to have. No other pictures of me can be seen in my parents house.

As for my own dwelling, I do not have pictures of anyone on the walls. We have a few posters and tapestries, but we are children of the digital age and do not believe in such archaic art. I think I have close to a thousand pictures of my son and I on Facebook.

The geek in me wants to type: "Fow-toes? What are Fow-toes...? Mystical Ancient carvings of long dead memories?"


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

When I was growing up? No, we didn't have pictures of the family, those were kept in ziplocks in shoeboxes, but I do remember drawings that my sister and I made, up on the walls; as well as decorative blankets, Raiders posters and some random paintings.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

All of our family photos are old and up in the attic.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Saving Face said:


> Yes, my mom would usually put our school pictures up.


Same here, but she took them all down since we graduated. Now the only pictures that are on display are my niece's and nephews on the side tables in our living room.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

My parents have them up to a certain time period. I hate them and have fantasised about ripping them off the walls... well the ones with me in them that is. I don't like displaying pictures.. a pic that is more private like in a purse etc is ok but to display them where visitors can see etc... nah.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

No, thankfully. Our walls are decorated with flower pictures and other classy country themes instead.


----------

